# Yasmin bc pill



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

My doctor just gave me a prescription for yasmin.Did i read this correct that i start the pill on the first day of my period no matter what day it is and that i don't have a back up method waiting period time?Anyone experienced with this one?


----------



## poeticalms (May 10, 2002)

Your doc should have told you when to start the pill. I start my the first Sunday after my Period. I usually get my period on a Wed. Then on Sunday I start my pill.


----------



## courtneylove (Sep 26, 2002)

Hiya,yeah, if this is your first ever month on the pill then im pretty sure you start on the FIRST day of your period. Im convinced thats what i did anyway. Then, after 21 days, you have a break for seven days. And you then start a new packet after seven days have passed, whatever state your period is in. (i.e, even if you are still bleeding, you must start again after seven days.)It all sounds complicated now, but before you know it, you wont even think about it.Also remember that some drugs can stop the pill working, including st johns wart.Goodluck,CLaire.XX


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I started the pill on a Sunday,also the first day of my period.It took the guess work out of it for me.So far i am happy with the pill but i had a little diarrhea after the first few days.I cut back on my fiber and it seems to be a lot better.I guess i wont know how things really are until at least a month on the pill.So far so good!


----------



## DietesVegeta (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm giving a little warning to you here...if you take Donnatal now or in the future, use a back up method of protection...Donnatal decreases the effect of ANY birth control pill. I had 2 girls in my pharmacy who were on Yasmin and Alesse-28 who didn't listen to me when I told them to use condoms while taking Donnatal for their IBS symptoms...in the past 2 weeks, the both of them came in with prescriptions for PreCare (prenatal vitamins)!!







Just be careful with that, ok?







~Veggie~


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow!I never heard about Donni







tal and the pill.I take Levsin.I hope that's a safe one?


----------

